# 2014 Konas



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone got any feedback on these? While its WAY more bike than I need, the Major Jake is damn appealing (if not for the vaguely appalling price tag). Can't find much in the way of reviews or info though!


----------

